# Nice Wife



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Woke from my nap and my wife was gone.

So I text where is my Baby? She calls back said I was sleeping and she knew I wanted some Ice Cream so she went and got some. 

big rockpile


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You need to expand your vocabulary Rock, that's BETTER than nice!

Mon


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

You are a lucky man


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> Woke from my nap and my wife was gone.
> 
> So I text where is my Baby? She calls back said I was sleeping and she knew I wanted some Ice Cream so she went and got some.
> 
> big rockpile


Life as it should be!


----------

